# Quad Rims for sale



## wolverm (Mar 5, 2012)

Came off of a 2004 Kawasaki Prairie. They are 4/137 bolt pattern and should fit Suzuki and Can-Am. Message me with any interest. 

Tried posting this in the for sale section but site wouldn't allow me to.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Price?


----------



## wolverm (Mar 5, 2012)

$100


----------

